# New Clock for the Shop...



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

My youngest daughter, Sam and her partner, Jake, bought me a new clock for the workshop…as a special Xmas gift… Thanks…I love it…

I put it up this week and have only just taken some shots of it in its new home…









A bit blurred but when you read the words on the clock you may understand…









Getting clearer and closer….









Certainly makes the time in the workshop very happy….


----------



## BigTiny (Jun 29, 2010)

Greater joy has no man than he who has a loving child. My friend, you are one of the richest men I know.

Tell your daughter "thank you" from me, for her gift has given my friend happiness and this in turn has given me happiness.

Thank you for sharing your gift and your joy with us. As some wise man once said, "A burden shared is half a burden. A joy shared is twice a joy." I think that might be the idea behind this wonderful place we have, where we can share our burdens of needing skills we don't yet have and share the joys we take in the things we make with our own hands and minds.

Have a fantastic today and a better tomorrow.

Your buddy in Canada,

Paul


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Great gift Larry. Looks like it is happy every hour of the day..


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Great gift with a message, Larry!
I'm sure it won't interfere with your board making!
Ellen
hey… who's picture is in your avatar??? What a handsome bloke!


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Inspired and Inspiring Gift Larry…
Now you'll have no time to lose…


----------



## ElmoSr (Feb 11, 2010)

what kind of "shots" did you take????LOL


----------



## joebazooka (Sep 7, 2009)

Great gift Larry, I agree with Tiny, "seeing it bring happiness to you , brings happiness to me" now lets just hope your straight lines don't come out a bit blurry.


----------



## MrAl (Sep 3, 2007)

Alright, a very thoughtful, insightive gift. Your daughter and Jake will certainly be welcome to visit my shop.
Now, as I am sure you are aware, You have thrown out the bait and I am biteing. WHAT'S THE STORY ON THE BLOCKS OF FINISHED WOOD AGAINST THE WALL. Again, great gift.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Guest: "What time is it, Larry?"

Larry (looking at clock): "Time for a beer!"


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

mmm i love it when its beer thirty.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

You better stock up on more suds mate !
(Did you change your picture to please all the requests coming in from the female lazy larry fans?!)
"Hard, are the responsibilities of stardom!"


----------



## sammouri (Dec 12, 2009)

That's why a box of beer contains 24 cans….
Also, I totally agree with Big Tiny.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

The perfect gift Larry. They obviously know you pretty well. Besides just telling the time it will be a great reminder for you of the important things in life when you get old and absent minded like myself.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Gettting real close to O'Beer Thirty from what I see….great clock!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Happy… HAPPY… H A P P Y !!*

Cool Clock… it's always nice to have such an Easy-to-Read clock… to cheer you up!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice gift Larry. Hard to tell time, so have a beer.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

A cool Larry clock if I ever saw one.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

great looking clock Larry, I wish I had one.


----------



## scoops (Oct 6, 2011)

Did they give you a supply of beer to go with the clock, Larry? If they did, let me know and I'll be over at beer o'clock! lol.


----------



## amagineer (Apr 16, 2011)

It is inspiring to us all. You are a lucky man to have such thoughtful kids. It now looks like it will be a happier year.
-Don


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I would never be able to tell time with that. All my clocks are digital.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Looks like beer:30 is right around the corner!!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Just don't mix happy hour with machinery Lazza.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Great clock. That would make me thirsty just looking at it.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

i am thirsty now. i dont have a clock in my shop…its like when you go into a casino in vegas--they dont have any clocks…and there are no windows near the tables so that you dont realize the sun is coming up…

my point…if I had a clock I would have to go in sooner…


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

That's cool, I like it.

Now you just have to look to know when is the next break.


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have two clocks waiting to be put up in mine.
I'm actually starting to prefer the lack of time knowing. I'll occasionally accidentally stay working in my shop until 1:00 AM some nights.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

A truly happy clock….......and is more sexy than the 25 year old digital with oversized red numerals that resides in my shop.

Now, all you need is a keg cooler and associated apparatus….........(-:


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Every hour should be Happy Hour ;-))


----------

